# New Member Greeting



## B.Redfield (Mar 31, 2008)

Hello,

My name is Bernard Redfield, originally from CT, moved to Garner NC and opened a Tang Soo Do Mi Guk Kwan Dojang. I have been involved with martial arts since I was a kid. I was in Samurai Judo in the seventies, then some informal karate training in the early 80's Tang Soo Do from 85 to 88, thenstarted again in 95 havn't stopped since,now 4th dan, Hapkido since about 98,now 3rd dan, 

I began studying history of TSD as a hobby and put together a chronological list of who is who,the first list of it's kind back in 2000, you can find here,  any additions are welcome.
http://www.redtangsoodo.com/page2.html

also page 3 is a list of all the organizations in the US, if you know of one I don't have listed please let me know.

Tang Soo
b


----------



## MBuzzy (Mar 31, 2008)

Welcome to MT, Master Redfield.  I'm ALWAYS glad to see more TSD!


----------



## JBrainard (Mar 31, 2008)

Ave.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Mar 31, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... unfortunately I have nothing to add as far as TSD history goes, but I'm sure there are some here that will have plenty of information ... enjoy!


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 31, 2008)

Welcome and enjoy


----------



## arnisador (Mar 31, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Drac (Mar 31, 2008)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## morph4me (Mar 31, 2008)

Hello Bernard, welcome to MT


----------



## Jack Meower (Mar 31, 2008)

Greetings!


----------



## Hawke (Mar 31, 2008)

Greetings Bernard Redfield,

Welcome to Martial Talk.

Checkout the TSD forum here.


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 31, 2008)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Steel Tiger (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi Bernard welcome to MT

Looks like you put together a very useful tool for TSD students and martial artists in general.


----------



## newGuy12 (Mar 31, 2008)

Yes, Welcome!

And, keeping the history is very important!


----------



## Kacey (Mar 31, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Ping898 (Apr 1, 2008)

Welcome to Mt  :wavey:


----------



## jackmcmanus21 (Apr 2, 2008)

Welcome....I'm looking forward to what you have to say as it seems like you have a lot of experience


----------



## kidswarrior (Apr 4, 2008)

Welcome to MT! Always good to have more knowledge and experience on the board.


----------



## Reaper (Apr 20, 2008)

hello people i am new to this site although i am not new to the arts i have been training since i was a youngin and i am now 26 although still young i plan on growing very old and wise with the help of martial arts i love to train and compete so i hope i can enjoy what seems to be a great place to chat with others that share in the same arena of life


----------



## Twin Fist (Apr 20, 2008)

welcome to MT


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 22, 2008)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------

